# How to get a DTG printer on the cheap



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

This just popped into my head while reading another thread. 

On our last vist to mesa, they had a ton of repo machines. Why not pay them a visit and ask for a bargain?

I would bet cash money that all the vendors are in the same boat.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep I actually have been helping someone get prepared to buy one of their refurb machines, hes in hawaii and having it shipped this week.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Not a bad idea, but, repos often have more into them cost wise than a refurbished machine and typically they are sold on a "re-lease" approach as opposed to cash sale. If anyone is looking for refubs or repos east of the Mississippi, we have 2-3 repos and 7-8 refubs available at this time.

Take Care


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Don, 

I used repo in the generic sense to mean used or 'pre owned' but back at the licensed vendor. The reason to go to the vendor is these machines are cleaned up, repaired, and discounted. Mesa had at least 8 Kiosks the last time I was there and a number of embroidery machines along with an auto screen print machine.


----------



## MWallace (Mar 20, 2008)

My company gets repo machines in from time to time, but we are not the original vendor, by any means. 
Always ask for pictures, see if the company can do a test print (not us, sorry), and see if you can come inspect the machine (always welcome!) or have a tech come by to inspect it (best bet). 
We sell as-is/where-is because it leaves us the least liability, but it also gives the buyers some great deals. As long as you do your homework and cover your backside, there are some great deals to be had in used machines.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Yep I actually have been helping someone get prepared to buy one of their refurb machines, hes in hawaii and having it shipped this week.


Ok bobbieLee.....will you help me too!!! 
I am thinking that maybe in Jan Or FEB(my birthday!) I might like to get a re-furb!!!!

I hope you can walk me throught it since you are so experienced!!! 

(I would still like to get a couple of samples of that picture that I sent you , but no one has answered my thread... )


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Do a little research and build your own


----------



## Shining Star (Aug 23, 2008)

I am very interested in finding out more about repossessed DTG printers. As you state in your posts you 'have' repos. Do you in fact have any, what exactly are they and how can I find out more information. I have gone over and over these forums and no specific information is given.


----------



## Shining Star (Aug 23, 2008)

I read your post of 7/08 and you stated you have 2-3 repos. What exactly do you have. I am looking at several options for expanding my business and am interested in your inventory.

Thank you for any help you can give me


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Since the forums do not allow self promotion it is best to send the poster a private message with this type of question. That is the reason you cant find that info on the forums, such as how much a certain company sells their equipement for and such as its not allowed


----------



## adrenaline (Aug 1, 2008)

Why do so many people want Cheap stuff. Honestly if do not want to spend the money on a machine a DTG of any brand then I would not even think about getting one at all. The will cost you alot to run for a first time user. Testing and getting use to it all will cost you alot. I have had my machines for over 12 months know and still test all the time new ideas, prints etc etc and if you do not already have a good base business set up it will agin cost alot of money to get one going. Even if you have no customers for a week you still will have to print or flush machine out which will cost you money. The best DTG machines and prints are the ones bieng used on a daily bases for extended periods, then you will make money and keep your wastage down. By this i mean you need less flushes, less head cleans etc etc. for abotu 3 mon ths hwen I started I reckon I spent more on ink, Cleaning fluid etc for head cleans and flushing etc than what actually went on the shirts. Before comitting to a DTG machine I would start by 1 Doing a business plan, work out what you want to do and where you want be in the market, 2 Contract prints out for a while until you have enough business to warrant getting one. I know of a few people that have purchaesd a machine and have no idea or clientel to support or warrant having one at all. All of these I know in this situation are wanting out. Yet those who have worked it all out and thaught it all through are doing ok. 
Just remember sometimes cheap is not better. Personally I would be going for a refurb over a repo and if you have the extra few dollars get a new one. Donot buy someone elses problems.


----------



## Shining Star (Aug 23, 2008)

Do they still have a 'ton' of repos and are they attainable. How can we get in touch with them.
Thank you.


----------



## BBProd (Oct 29, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> If anyone is looking for refubs or repos east of the Mississippi, we have 2-3 repos and 7-8 refubs available at this time.
> 
> Take Care



Hey, Don, where do refurbs come from (not from under a cabbage leaf, I'm guessing)?

I'm just curious as my local distributor also has a 7 or so refurbs for sale. I was told they were used for demos or at shows or ???? I was also told that a few of them are repos, but most are refurbs and come with a 1 year warranty.

I guess what I'm wondering is why are there so many refurbs out there? I can see having a unit or two from your store that was used for demos or a machine that went to a show, but how do you end up with 7 or 8 of them? Do you have sales reps that take printers around to shops for demos? Are any of them returns from customers?

Chris


----------



## Shining Star (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes I am interested in repo DTG printers. Could you give me more information, i.e. pricing, condition, etc. Please respond to [email protected]. 

Thank you


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Hey, Don, where do refurbs come from (not from under a cabbage leaf, I'm guessing)?
> 
> I'm just curious as my local distributor also has a 7 or so refurbs for sale. I was told they were used for demos or at shows or ???? I was also told that a few of them are repos, but most are refurbs and come with a 1 year warranty.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is why are there so many refurbs out there? I can see having a unit or two from your store that was used for demos or a machine that went to a show, but how do you end up with 7 or 8 of them? Do you have sales reps that take printers around to shops for demos? Are any of them returns from customers?


Hi Chris,

I have also responded to your PM as well. The machines we (SWF East) sell as refurbs come from 4 different situations - trade-ins, repos, customer returns, demo machines. We (SWF East) have sold over 1000 of these machines since they came out, so we will have a fair amount kicking around at any given time. Currently we do not have any on our used list, thought their are a couple awaiting refurbishment. 

Machines that we end up with again have not had any "fatal" flaws (except for one) that we have been unable to fix. 90%+ of these machines have either been neglected (not maintained), reluctance to attned training or where the victims of inactivity due to poorly executed plan to market the output (or no plan at all). Refurbing them returns them to like-new condition and we include a "new machine" warranty on them.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shining Star (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for the information. Please let me know when you have anything on your list. In the meantime, would you have an around about price on what they are going for; examples.

Thank you again.
You can also email me at [email protected]


----------

